# Question about new Samsung 480Hz



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I just picked up a new Samsung..It has all the goodies (Smart, 3D, Quad Core Processor, etc)..I also noticed it's a 480Hz smooth motion..I really don't notice much of a difference, going from 120Hz..Am I not setting it up correctly?
I'm used to LG's set up and calibration menu..This is my first Samsung, so it's taking me a little while to find all the settings..Any help?...Here is the TV
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN50H6400AFXZA


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Higher refresh rates will usually increase the video delay so audio from external sources will need to have a delay added to compensate. Truly its tough to see a difference going from 120Hz to 480Hz.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Samsung's 480 Clear Motion Rate doesn't mean it's a true 480hz panel.
It's likely a 120hz panel so you won't likely see much of a difference from a 120hz LG if that's what your used to.
Google the Samsung Panel Lottery to determine which panel you have and its actual rate.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with insearchof. I would try to turn it off myself.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I suggest turning off the Clear Motion 480. The panel looks best with its native frame rate and 120Hz fq.

-Robert


----------

